# Como funciona un distorsionador de guitarra?



## guitarmen (Jun 6, 2008)

hola, necesito hacer un informe detallado el funcionamiento del un distorcionador de guitarra que ise, especificamente el rat. este es el esquema:



hable con algunos profesores y me dijeron con los condensadores que son de 100 pF, 4.7uF, 2.2uF y 0.001uF(que marque con rojo), son solamente para eliminar ruidos y no como filtro (como yo pensaba). 

en que parte de este circuito se llega a producir la distorcion, en el operacional? o en el transistor?, por que el operacional esta puesto a tierra solamente y no esta aliemntado como deve ser?. que desempeño ejercen los demas componentes como la resistencia en la entrada con el condensador, y en la salida del operacional unos diodos, resistenciasy condensadores?

alguien que me puede echar una mano con esto.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

Lo que marcaste es un control de ganancia a travez de la realimentacion, a mayor ganancia mayor distorsion.
Como no se ven las unidades de los capacitores no se puede saber si la realimentacion es selectiva (Filtro pasabajos)

El capacitor de 100pF es solo para evitar oscilaciones

La distorsion en si la generan los diodos (D1 yD2) que trabajan como recortadores de señal como los diodos forman una etapa alineal, no solo recortan, sino que tambien generan armonicos.

Mas que de guitarra parece previo de bajo.


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2008)

El rat es un pedal de guitarra de la Proco, es una distorción potente pero sucia a mi gusto.

Por lo que veo, el operacional amplifica la señal de entrada, la ganancia del mismo se puede regular con el pote dist, luego de que la señal tiene un nivel más alto pasa por los diodos y sucede lo explicado por Fogonazo, luego la señal es nuevamente amplificada con el buffer final, el fet.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 6, 2008)

A mi me parece que los condensadores forman parte de un oscilador modulado por la señal de entrada. Y el potenciómetro de distorsión contribuye a modificar frecuencia del oscilador. Estoy seguro que el condensador de 100pF y los de 4.7 y 2.2 *sí* intervienen en la frecuencia de salida del operacional. 

*Y opino que tú tenías razón, guitarmen*, pues estoy seguro de que su función no es la de eliminar ruidos. Su función es seleccionar la banda de frecuencia.

Y el poteciómetro Filter forma parte de un filtro pasa banda del cual forman parte también la resistencia de 1k5 y los condensadores de 0.0033 y de 0.022.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 7, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La distorsion en si la generan los diodos (D1 yD2) que trabajan como recortadores de señal como los diodos forman una etapa alineal, no solo recortan, sino que tambien generan armonicos.



tienes razon *fogonazo*, no me habia percatado de ese detalle. pero el fet que esta en la salida no contribulle a distorcionar mas la señal? o solo es para amplificarla mas ?.

toy pensando tambien que los condensadores de 4.7uF y 2.2uF actuan como un filtro pasa altos, de orden 2. y los condensadores de 100 pF y 0.001uF, que devido a su pequeño tamaño, son para eliminar ruido. no si alguien puede corroborar esto que toy pensando.

y que funcion cumple en la entrada la reistencia de 1M y el condensador de 0.022uF?

saludos


----------



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

si tiene razon los que distorcionan son los diodos, pero igualmente tenes que fijarte el punto de trabajo del fet a ver  si contribuye o no a la ditorcion, porque tal vez esta en un punto de trabajo con poca excurcion y recorta un poco mas la onda...saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

guitarmen dijo:
			
		

> ..., por que el operacional esta puesto a tierra solamente y no esta aliemntado como deve ser?.



En realidad el integrado esta perfecto, fijate como la entrada positiva esta polarizada a VCC/2 mediante las resistencias de 100K estas dividen por 2 la tension de alimentacion y polarizan la entrada (+) del integrado.
Esto seria una fuente partida virtual.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 7, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> guitarmen dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si pero yo se que el lm741 deve ser alimentado con +vcc en el terminal 7 y -vcc en el terminal 4 para su funcionamiento. se lo pregunte a una persona hacerca de esta particular alimentacion y me dijo que era solamente para levantar la señal de la guitarra. no se si realmente pasara eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

Negativo

No es indispensable alimentar al LM741 con fuente partida (2 polaridades), es simplemente una conveniencia de uso de acuerdo al empleo que se le dara.

Puede emplearce (Y lo estas viendo) con fuente simple.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 7, 2008)

entoces el voltaje que sale del divisor de tension en las resistencias de 100Kilos y que va conectada al terminal 3, cumple la funcion de levantar la señal de guitarra, como si fuera un sumador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2008)

La función del divisor resistivo es establecer una "Tensión" de trabajo, esta tensión se establece a VCC/2 para permitir máximas excursiones de tensión (Señal).
Podrán ser (Aprox.) 7 V PaP.
Sobre esta tensión continua VCC/2 a la entrada del AO se monta la señal alterna de la guitarra y sigue su recorrido por el operacional.

A la salida del AO se tiene la misma "Tensión" de trabajo, que debe ser aislada del resto del esquema, para evitar que esta siga su camino se encuentra el electrolítico de 4,7 en la salida (Pata 6), este bloquea el paso de los 4,5V que se encuentran a la salida del AO.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola a todos,bueno yo toco guitarra como hobbie hace años y he construido muchos distorsionadores ,la idea básica es convertir una onda supuesta sinuidal con una sola frecuencia fundamental pura (sin armónicos ) en una onda cuadrada de la misma frecuencia,por el analisis de Fourier se determina que una onda cuadrada es el resultado de infinitas armónicas o sea múltiplos de la frecuencia fundamental ,lo que hace el opam (tambien puede hacerlo un transistor ) es sobre amplificar la señal de entrada para llevarla a saturación con loque se tiene una onda cuadrada por tanto la distorsión la hace el opam en este caso
si vemos la resistencia de entrada de 1 k y la de la realimentación del opam que es de 100 k a travez de un pot vemos que tiene una ganacia máxina de 100 cuando Rf es 100 k ,el pequeño condensador de pf colocado en paralelo con el pot bypasea las frecuencia altas inaudibles que pueden causar oscilaciones cuanto mas bajo sea este valor el ancho de banda se reduce,los otros resistores en serie con condensadores electroliticos en realidad son filtos pasabajos y en muchos circuitos no se ponen .
Un amplificador operacional se puede alimentar con tensión sencilla o con tensión simétrica. La tensión sencilla consiste en alimentar con dos cables, uno el positivo y el otro masa (por ejemplo a 12 voltios). La tensión simétrica consiste en alimentar el circuito con tres cables, uno el positivo, otro el de masa y otro el negativo, con la misma tensión que el positivo pero negativa (por ejemplo ±12)
La diferencia entre usar un tipo o el otro de alimentación está en lo que queramos obtener en la salida: si en la salida queremos obtener tensiones positivas y negativas tendremos que usar la alimentación simétrica,esto es cuando queremos reproducir la misma señal de entrada pero amplificada sin recorte ni saturación ,el usar alimentación doble nos da mayor excursión de voltaje, si solo queremos obtener tensiones positivas (ondas cuadradas en nuestro caso) podemos usar alimentación simple.
Casi cualquier op.amp. se puede hacer trabajar con una fuente de alimentacion simple, lo que se hace en esos casos es crear un punto intermedio de tension mediante 2 resistencias y un condensador en paralelo con una de las resistencias,la que va a tierra,entonces por el termimal positivo del opam entra una señal de voltaje continua de mitad de valor de la de alimentacion,por la negativa la señal de audio,en efecto el opam se comprta como un "sumador" y desplaza la señal hacia arriba evitando su recorte.
A la salida tendriamos una señal pico a pico igual a la alimentación bateria de 9 v creo con 4.6 v como tierra virtual,esto es mucho para ponerlo a la entrada de un amp de potencia ,entonces limtandolo por las resistencias observadas entran a un par de diodos en contrafase que actuan como limitadores uno recorta 0.7 v hacia arriba y el otro 0.7 v hacia abajo con lo que la señal tiene un valor pico a pico de 1.4 voltios suficiente para no sobrecargar a un amp de potencia ,el fet de salida esta en configuración seguidor de voltaje,semejante a un seguidor por emisor de transistor,no amplifica ,solo adapta las impedancias  dando a su salida una impedancia bajisima para alimentar al amplificador,facilmente se podria poner un transistor en su lugar modificando su resistencia de colector y de base.
Saludos desde Lima Perú


----------



## zaiz (Jun 7, 2008)

Efectivamente, de acuerdo a esta explicación de Jorge, estamos de acuerdo en que los condensadores son para filtrar y no para eliminar ruido, como bien le decías a los profesores, guitarmen.
Y de acuerdo a lo que preguntabas te repito que los condensadores de 100pf y 0.001uf no son para eliminar ruido, lo que comúnmente se llama ruido, sino que su función es de filtro activo.

Por otro lado, como se ve, está conectado con fuente simple y en esta configuración, como está, no debe usarse una fuente bipolar.

Cuando un amplificador operacional se conecta con una fuente simple, es lo mismo que con una fuente bipolar, siempre y cuando dentro del circuito formes lo que se llama una "tierra virtual" para que la señal pueda oscilar libremente desde un punto medio hacia arriba y hacia abajo, logrando el mismo efecto que si tuvieras una fuente bipolar, y es lo que entiendo que también dicen Jorge y Fogonazo. Ya después a la entrada y a la salida se usan *condensadores para desacoplar la señal y la polarización*. Y la ventaja de esto es que lo puedas operar con una sola batería, como es este caso.

De acuerdo con la explicación de Jorge, sólo un detalle:

He de decir que: Sí hay aplicaciones en DC en las que se puede utilizar el operacional con una fuente simple para manejar ondas cuadradas, digamos puramente positivas, pero en el caso del presente circuito podemos ver que hay capacitores de acoplamiento y esto hace que la señal oscile a partir de un punto medio. 

Así que la razón principal de la fuente unipolar, desde mi punto de vista es como digo arriba, para utilizar una sola batería.


4.- guitarmen: ¿Qué quieren decir las dos conexiones Vb, va algún dispositivo conectado entre esas puntas?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 8, 2008)

> 4.- guitarmen: ¿Qué quieren decir las dos conexiones Vb, va algún dispositivo conectado entre esas puntas?



no a ningun dispositivo, esas puntas van unidas. entre ese punto y tierra son 5 volts aprox.

la explicacion que dio Jorge Flores Vergaray esta muy buena y logica. lo unico que me quedo en duda es el filtro, yo distingo 2 tipos de filtros, uno pasa baja que esta en la entrada, y pasa alta que son los 2 condensadores de 2.2 uF y 4.7uF. estos constituirian el pasa banda, creo yo.

hice el esquema en un programa de simulacion (work bench), y me dieron ondas que pongo en duda. ¿para emular la señal de la guitarra en la entrada, deveria ponerle 1(milivolts) con una frecuencia de 30Hz en la entrada?.  

saludos


----------



## gamba123 (Jun 8, 2008)

> entoces el voltaje que sale del divisor de tension en las resistencias de 100Kilos y que va conectada al terminal 3, cumple la funcion de levantar la señal de guitarra, como si fuera un sumador?




Exacto, para eso es, ten en cuenta que sin alimenrar el 741 de forma simetrica, al hacerlo de una tension popsitiva a masa, la salida del operacional nunca podria bajar de 0 voltios, y la señal que crea una guitarra es alterna y centrada en cero (sin valor de offset o continua) por lo tanto sin ese divisor resistivo que suma una tension continua la señal de la guitarra quedaria recortada en los semiciclios negativos.

Quizas lo perfecto seria alimentar el operacional de forma simetrica y ahi no necesitarias añadirle o sumarle ese valor de continua a la señal, pero esot e exige tener una fuente de alimentacion simetrica 

NOTA: vaya...no me fije que este post tenia dos paginas,ahora veo que ya te respondieron a la cuestion   



> ¿para emular la señal de la guitarra en la entrada, deveria ponerle 1(milivolts) con una frecuencia de 30Hz en la entrada?.



Depende de las pastillas de la guitarra en cuestion, si son activas pueden llegar a dar hasta 500mv pero lo normal son unos 250 o 300mv  (tambien depende de la intensidad con la que toques)

Respecto a la frecuencia la nota mas grabe (mi en la sexta) creo que son unos 80Hz


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola de nuevo ,es cierto ,las dos redes R-C que van a tierra en el lazo de realimentación del opam se comportan como un pasabanda,eso lo sabemos los que tocamos guitarra en grupo como aficionados y notamos en forma practica la diferencia,estos cambios ya no dependen de los cálculos electrónicos numericos sino  recomendaciones de usauarios o musicos que buscan una coloración diferente,lo ideal para testear un fuzz es hacerlo en la zona un poco menos  a 1 KHz y 1 voltio pico a pico,aunque 0.1 voltios seria buena referencia si lo quieres simular en laboratorio,a pesar que el fuzz lo usamos con la tercrea o cuarta cuerda a veces los efectos mas comunes se hacen con la parte baja de las tres primeras cuerdas frecuencias altas,en el osciloscopio de deberian ver una onda casi cuadrada formada por los armonicos (serie de Fourier) por eso es necesario filtar frecuencias indeseables,imagina una frecuencia de 300 hz con sus armónicas de 600,900,1200.. encimando las fundamentales de otra considerando que a veces se tocan 2 o 3 cuerdas juntas los que hace un efecto algo deagradable pero caracteristico del rock pesado ,en realidad el fuzz depende mucho de la "pastilla" de la guitarra,quizas no todos sepan que en el fondo es un iman de mayor o menor calidad con un arrollamiento de alambre fino,se basa en la induccion  de corrientes por movimiento en un campo magnetico , las cuerdas de guitarra electrica actuales son de acero imantado para aumentar ese voltaje inducido de alli la variación en precios.
En otro post voya pegar información sobre los captadores de guitarra que es importante para conocer como funcionan estos circuitos y porq necesitan una impedanciade entada muy alta.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 8, 2008)

Las pastillas electromagnéticas de guitarra están formadas por un imán permanente rodeadas por un bobinado de alambre de cobre. 
Cuando un cuerpo metálico ferromagnético se mueve dentro del campo magnético del imán permanente se provoca una corriente inducida en el bobinado proporcional a la amplitud del movimiento y de frecuencia igual a la de la oscilación del cuerpo. Esta corriente es muy débil por lo que el cableado del interior del instrumento así como el cableado hasta la amplificación debe estar muy bien apantallado para evitar ruidos parásitos.
El voltaje de salida de las pastillas varia entre 100 mV rms hasta 1 V rms en algunos modelos. Algunas pastillas de alta señal consiguen un nivel de salida tan alto utilizando imanes muy potentes, que producen más flujo magnético y por lo tanto una salida mayor. Esto puede ser perjudicial para la calidad del sonido porque los imanes tienden a atraer las cuerdas, lo cual hace que su amplitud decrezca demasiado rápido (el sonido se apague pronto). Otras pastillas de alta señal tienen una bobina con más espiras. Sin embargo, esto aumenta la impedancia de salida, lo cual puede afectar a las frecuencias altas si pastilla no se aísla con un amplificador-seguidor (buffer)
Las distintas espiras de la bobina están muy juntas, lo cual actúa como un condensador en paralelo a la bobina, que produce una respuesta en frecuencia característica de cada pastilla llegando a resonar a ciertas frecuencias. Cuantas más espiras tenga la bobina, mayor voltaje de salida ofrecerá, pero con mayor impedancia y menor frecuencia de resonancia. Son pastillas con una linealidad inferior a otro tipo de captadores, como las pieazoeléctricas y las ópticas. De todas formas, desde un punto de vista artístico, esta no-linealidad puede ser positiva.
La carga generalmente consiste en una resistencia (los potenciómetros de volumen y tono, junto con la resistencia hasta tierra, del cable y el amplificador), y condensadores (los condensadores del control de tono y la capacidad que aparece entre la señal y la maya del cable). El sistema completo forma un filtro paso-bajo de segundo orden. Si se tiene en cuenta las distintas capacidades y resistencias, se produce una respuesta en frecuencia distinta.
Un problema de las pastillas electromagnéticas es que captan las interferencias de 50 o 60 Hz de la distribución eléctrica y sus armónicos. 
Para prevenir ese efecto, la compañía estadounidense Gibson diseñó en 1955 un modelo de pastilla que consiste en dos pastillas normales (las vistas hasta entonces) pero con la diferencia de que los imanes y el sentido de las espiras está invertido, y conectadas juntas. De esta forma, cualquier ruido electromagnético ambiental será cancelado.
Un efecto de esta combinación que cuando se conectan en serie (la conexión más común) la inductancia del conjunto aumenta, lo cual baja la frecuencia de resonancia del sistema y atenúa las altas frecuencias. 
Otro efecto de esta combinación es que puede aumentar la tensión de salida, por lo que la ganancia del preamplificador se tiene que ver reducida, para evitar efectos de distorsión por saturación.
(Tomado y editado de la Wiki)


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 8, 2008)

ahora si, disculpen la demora pero taba estudiando  . le saque algunas fotos a las formas de ondas que me dio el programa de simacion work bench. 

segun a las recomendaciones de *gamba123* y *Jorge Flores Vergaray* la guitarra la simule con 8Hz que corresponderia a la nota mi de la sexta cuerda (segun gamba123). y con 300mv tabien. el potenciometro de distorcion lo puse a 99%, el de filtro y volumen le puse 50%

en el canal "A" del osciloscopio puse la señal de salida y en el canal "B" la señal de entrada, con las respectivas escalas de medida como se puede ver.

la primera y la segunda corresponte a la señal de salida del distorcinador, la 3ra y 4ta corresponden a la señal de entrada y salida y la ultima es el circuito en general.

*señal de entrada:*


*señal de entrada:*


*señal de entrada y salida:*


*señal de entrada y salida:*


*cuircuito en general:*


en realidad me esperaba ver ondas cuadradas perfectas, tal como lo dijo *Jorge Flores Vergaray*, pero obtuve ondas que se asimilan algo a una cuadrada. mas encima no se ve constante como la señal de entrada, si no que van saliendo derrepente los pulsos, por eso es que puse varias fotos para que vieran que no siempre salen iguales


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola guitarmen te cuento que hace unos años llevé mi guitarra electrica a la universidad y lo puse en la entrada del osciloscopio cada nota nos es una sinuidal perfecta,tienen tiempos de ataque y bajada o llamados de ataque o decaimiento y hay niveles variables por supuesto,cada nota captada por la pastilla de guitarra es una onda compleja como podria ser una nota de una flauta que es lo mas cercano a una sinuide,si alimentaras tu circuito en un osciloscopio real de laboratorio con una sinuidal de 1 khz y vieras la salida en otro canal verias que cuando el pot de realimentacion es 1k (igual a la entrada) la salida es la misma cuiando es 10 k ya hay una amplificación de 10 fuerte pero no necesariamente cercana a la saturación,si embargo al aumentar la realimentacion el circuito empieza a recortar los picos cuadrandolos,hasta un punto en que genera ya una onda cuasi cudrada ,lo que busca el circuito es las armonicas que se dan en una onda de ese tipo,esto no se consigue del mismo modo cuando una onda es variable como la del sonido que tiene armónicas propias no generadas por algun simulador
De todas maneras felicitaciones por tu investigación sobre todo en algo que es nuevo para ti pero creo que has puesto una entrada de 80 hz mira que tienes pasabajos y pasabandas y 80 hzs es un tono muy bajo para ser musical,te recomiendo que cambien el generador a 1 khz y .5 de entrada pico a pico
notaras resultados muy distintos recuerda que en audio se diseña siempre tomando 1 khz de referencia porque este es el punto de mayor sensibilidad del oido humano.

saludos y sigue adelante te recomiendo investigar lo que pasa con un wuah wuah que es un pasabanda variable por un pedal que varia un potenciometro y cambia el Q o ancho de banda un filto pasa banda .


----------



## gamba123 (Jun 9, 2008)

no has puesto 80 Hz segun comentas has puesto 8 hz! si 80 Hz ya es bajo (el sonido teorico mas bajo que grabe q puede dar la guitarra) 8 ya ni te cuento, 8 hz ni siquiera es audible!

Realmente si es recomendable que te centres en señales mas centradas en la frecuencia de la guitarra,y despues ya compruebes que el ancho banda del circuito no se come las altas o bajas frecuencias de la guitarra, prueba como bien te dicen con frecuencias centradas 1Khz o cientos de Hz. Siento haberme explicado mal, lo de los 80 hz lo puse en respuesta a que comentabas que usabas 30Hz para simularla en principio, para explicarte que 30 hz estaba lejos de la realidad pues el teorico mas grabe son 80hz 

un saludo!


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 9, 2008)

gamba123 dijo:
			
		

> no has puesto 80 Hz segun comentas has puesto 8 hz! si 80 Hz ya es bajo (el sonido teorico mas bajo que grabe q puede dar la guitarra) 8 ya ni te cuento, 8 hz ni siquiera es audible!



no le puse 8 hz, fueron 80hz fijate en la ultima foto. lo que me paso es que lo escribi mal  

es verdad tendre que aumentarle la frecuencia y la amplitud a mi simulacion. 0.5Vpp y 1kHz segun jorge. lo hare y podre mis resultados. 



> Hola guitarmen te cuento que hace unos años llevé mi guitarra electrica a la universidad y lo puse en la entrada del osciloscopio cada nota nos es una sinuidal perfecta,tienen tiempos de ataque y bajada o llamados de ataque o decaimiento y hay niveles variables por supuesto,cada nota captada por la pastilla de guitarra es una onda compleja como podria ser una nota de una flauta que es lo mas cercano a una sinuide



eso quiere decir que con la simulacion que estoy haciendo nunca se hacercara a la realidad la señal que sale del rat? habra algun programa de audio que simule algun circuito como este?


----------



## zaiz (Jun 9, 2008)

A ver, a ver, una duda, guitarmen.
Cuando tú pones un CI 741 en un simulador, normalmente el programa le asigna una fuente con polaridad doble. No sé si el workbench haga lo mismo. Y si es así, no lo estás probando en las condiciones en que está el diagrama y no podrás ver bien la simulación del circuito.

Si ese es el caso, no sé si pudieras probar con un lm724 o con algún otro que por default lo alimente con una fuente simple.

No estoy seguro de lo que te digo, sino más bien como comentario a ver si lo puedes revisar.

Saludos.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 9, 2008)

> A ver, a ver, una duda, guitarmen.
> Cuando tú pones un CI 741 en un simulador, normalmente el programa le asigna una fuente con polaridad doble. No sé si el workbench haga lo mismo. Y si es así, no lo estás probando en las condiciones en que está el diagrama y no podrás ver bien la simulación del circuito.
> 
> Si ese es el caso, no sé si pudieras probar con un lm724 o con algún otro que por default lo alimente con una fuente simple.
> ...



el programa tiene varios AOP en que algunas salen los pines para la alimentacion y otras no. 
yo lo quiese hacer lo mas parececido al esquema y por eso elegui ese. ahora que me dijiste de eso me di cuenta que se me olvido ponerle la tierra al terminal 4  . lo probe ahora y me tan dando unas ondas mas desente, nose si ta bien, voy a publicarla pa k las vean.


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 9, 2008)

aqui tan las imagenes. trabaje con 0.5Vpp y una frecuencia de 1kHz.

use las mismas configuraciones que el circuito anterior, solo que le agrege la tierra que le faltaba a la pata 4.

*señal de salida:*


*señal de entrada (sinusoidal) y salida:*


ahora kreo que tomo un mejor aspecto la señal de salida, por lo menos se ve una señal constante en el tiempo. 

saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 9, 2008)

El sonido natural de una guitarra es muy complejo,quizas demasiado , tanto que los mejores sintetizadores musicales (organos) apenas lo pueden imitar ,los que usan forma de onda es decir un banco de sonido real que se estira o encoge para cambiar frecuencias , se aproximan un poco ,  algo que la guitarra eléctrica tiene, que no tiene una guitarra acústica son los captadores magneticos,  el primer problema es que  la distancia sobre la cual la pastilla puede detectar la cuerda en movimiento  es muy corto, aqui se entra a una teoria complicada de longuitudes de ondas ,nodos,armónicos que debes haber llevado en el curso de Física de la universidad , cada onda produce armónicos ,no son senoides puras.  Claramente, las amplitudes relativas de los armónicos son mayores cuando hay un antinodo (una posición del movimiento máximo)  esto significa que la estructura armónica de la señal amplificada es determinada por la posición de la captación de la vibración por la pastilla magnetica, así como por la vibración acústica de la secuencia.
Es un cálculo muy complejo que depende de la longitud de onda y de la amplitud de la vibración, así que la secuencia aparece más corta en  alta frecuencia y  altas amplitudes que  en las frecuencias bajas y las amplitudes bajas.,tambien cuentan los defasajes introducidos por controles de tono, y las capacitancias de los cables (que pueden ser muy significativos para esas pequeñas señales). Esto no lo tiene un generador de señales,consegui una imagen de lo pasa cuando se pulsa una cuerda delante del captador magnetico :


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 10, 2008)

gracias por las imagenes jorge, realmente lo que simule yo no se parece nada a las señales que me mandaste. me doy cuenta que el tema es bastante complejo en cuanto a la señal que se produce en la guitarra. todo lo que me dijiste respecto a la señal de la guitarra no lo sabia. devo reconocer que soy bastante ignorante en el tema. pero habra algun programita que simule mi circuito, tomando encuenta la señal verdadera de la guitarra?

saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 10, 2008)

Como dije cada nota de una guitarra no es algo sostenido en el tiempo desde el momento que es una cuerda templada sometida a vibración tiene un máximo y luego un decaimiento exponencial ,bueno yo tengo varias guitarras electricas y si las conecto a la entrada del micro de la tarheta de sonido de la PC puedo escucharla,algunas entran mejor por la entrada de linea,son las de mayor nivel de salida ,casi un voltio debido a que tienen varios captores en paralelo,si toco solo una nota en una cuerda y dejo que se extinga la forma de onda mas parecida es esta:




Como dice la figura la onda tiene una frecuencia de 440 hz y como vez no es una onda constante,decae exponencialmente,ese el el sonido real que se deberia usar para testear un circuito,ahora eso solo lo sabemos los que tocamos guitarra de años ,quizas tu profesor de Electrónica no tome en cuenta esto y solo lo vea como un modelo matemático,claro que en la realidad tocamos tan seguidamente que antes que se atenue la señal anterior esta entrando una nueva nota y se originan ondas muy complejas.
Pero para el efecto de este análisis teórico la forma de onda mostrada es la mas típica ,como ves para tener un total fuzz el circuito debe ser capaz de cuadra hasta la de mas bajo nivel.
Bueno para generarla yo modularia una senoide pura en amplitud con una onda triangular con decaimiento como sería la producida en el resistor de un circuito R-C alimentado con una onda cuadrada,ademas para testearla se deberian emplear varias notas como es lo real porque una guitarra tiene 6 cuerdas y cada una capacidad de mucha escala musical Te mando el enlace de una página en ingles donde puedes encontrar mucho de la teoria de la mecanica de una cuerda de guitarra ,tambien tienes apletts donde se pueden escuchar simulaciones de diversas notas 
http://www.bsharp.org/physics/stuff/guitar.html

saludos desde Lima


----------



## guitarmen (Jun 23, 2008)

holap, necesito explicar para un informe el circuito del noise gate y delay para guitarra(aparte del rat que ya lo tengo echo). los  saque de tone pad. 

noise gate: 



delay:



se agradesera si alguien me ayuda a explicar el funcionamiento de cada componente en el circuito

tube que ponerlo aqui este post por que los moderadores no me dejaron agregarlo como temas por separado, me dijeron que son temas similares y va encontra de la norma  

saludos


----------

